# Chicago Bulls may trade Tyrus Thomas to Knicks for two players



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

> *Chicago Bulls may trade Tyrus Thomas to Knicks for two players*
> By Mark J. Miller
> 
> The New York Knicks would probably love to just get rid of its entire lineup right about now and try some new folks. Rumor has it that at least two of those guys are about to be jettisoned and they'll be flying all the way to Chicago to play for their new team.
> ...


 http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...t=AuaEE2FmbAguPilNSmmGN5m8vLYF?urn=nba,206715


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Who are the "2 players", and why do the Knicks want Tyrus Thomas?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

eddymac said:


> Who are the "2 players", and why do the Knicks want Tyrus Thomas?


Al Harrington and Jerome James


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Al Harrington and Jerome James


If the Knicks are in the Lebron James sweepstakes then trading two expiring deals, for a player with a year or two left on his deal doesn't make sense.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

eddymac said:


> If the Knicks are in the Lebron James sweepstakes then trading two expiring deals, for a player with a year or two left on his deal doesn't make sense.


I dunno, thats the rumored deal though


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

eddymac said:


> If the Knicks are in the Lebron James sweepstakes then trading two expiring deals, for a player with a year or two left on his deal doesn't make sense.


??

Tyrus Thomas has a qualifying offer for next year and Jerome James' contract is up at the end of the season.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Maybe Walsh will wake up after this Knick win over the Hawks, and see the number #1 person on this team that need to be replaced is Dantoni. 

The last thing we want to see is Tyrus Thomas shooting 3's


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

both teams need what the other guys offers ...the knicks need defense , shotblocking and energy on defense...the bulls need a someone to take shots/pressure and lessen the burden on rose.

its really just a looksee for a guy both teams know is not in their future plans ...a win win ....that being said harrington is the much better player.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Peter Vecsey of the New York Post wrote on Sunday that the Knicks are not interested in trading for Chicago forward Tyrus Thomas.
> 
> Vecsey points out New York executive Donnie Walsh's soft spot for Al Harrington, who the Bulls are reportedly targeting, and reports that Walsh hasn't had a single conversation with Chicago about such a deal.


Link

Nope.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Walsh's "soft spot" for Harrington is starting to scare me. He better not resign this clown in the offseason.


----------

